# Non fake Liqua Cuban Cigar flavour 18mg



## ET (15/9/14)

18mg if possible please, have a connection that's looking for this flavour in the durban area. if not local he can pay courier fees


----------



## Al3x (15/9/14)

I may just have some for you, I will check when I get home


----------



## ET (15/9/14)

shot dude, small sample to taste would not be a bad idea, just in case he doesnt like it. hmmm need to properly check what the guy wants also methinks


----------



## ET (16/9/14)

lol posted it in the wrong place, moved it to the who has stock section so any retailers that stocks this can let me know please


----------



## Riddle (16/9/14)

@ET I know eciggies used to have that. Maybe @Silverbear can assist you


----------



## KimH (16/9/14)

ET said:


> lol posted it in the wrong place, moved it to the who has stock section so any retailers that stocks this can let me know please


I have 30ml's in stock - I'm in Cape Town though...


----------



## Vape Witch (16/9/14)

Hi 

We have lots of stock - www.thesteamery.co.za or 081 789 6810


----------



## Silverbear (16/9/14)

Yes we have got stoke at eciggies.co.za


----------



## ET (16/9/14)

thanks all


----------



## Frostbite (17/9/14)

Nevermind sold out on the site....


----------

